# JC's (formerly known as arachneman) Picture Thread



## JC (Nov 8, 2009)

First one for the gallery, my female Brachypelma albopilosum.


----------



## JC (Nov 8, 2009)

T.apophysis


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 8, 2009)

Your _B. albopilosum_ is pretty sweet!!!! She looks nice and healthy with that fat tail-end.


----------



## Teal (Nov 8, 2009)

*Very pretty Ts! *


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 8, 2009)

Beautiful Ts


----------



## JC (Feb 26, 2010)

_Avicularia urticans_


----------



## Terry D (Feb 26, 2010)

*Nice pics*

JC, Nice spiders. How big is the curlyhair? A friend of mine near Haughton, La. had an enormous female several years ago- may still have it. Hers was certainly a curlyhair but sizewize looked eerily parahybanaish. The spider was 7" or a little better. Looked freakish for sure- at the time it was around 6 or 7 years old. She moved and haven't relocated her. I've never seen or heard of one that big since. Cool, T


----------



## JC (Feb 26, 2010)

Terry D said:


> JC, Nice spiders. How big is the curlyhair? A friend of mine near Haughton, La. had an enormous female several years ago- may still have it. Hers was certainly a curlyhair but sizewize looked eerily parahybanaish. The spider was 7" or a little better. Looked freakish for sure- at the time it was around 6 or 7 years old. She moved and haven't relocated her. I've never seen or heard of one that big since. Cool, T


Thanks.Mine was 4.8-inches, but I highly doubt they can reach over 6''. I'd have to see it to believe it.


----------



## JC (Mar 3, 2010)

Phidippus regius(adult female)







Back shot


----------



## JC (Jun 4, 2010)

_Avicularia sp. metallica_(female #1)











_Avicularia versicolor_ 2''(apologies for the dark background)






_Brachypelma smithi_ post-molt 3''






_Avicularia sp. metallica_(female #2)





















_Avicularia sp. bicegoi_(5.5'' female)


----------



## flyguycolorado (Jun 4, 2010)

+1 awesome shots good collection of Avics


----------



## lovebug (Jun 5, 2010)

You have a wonderful collection of T's. I love your Avicularia urticans and your Avicularia versicolor!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 6, 2010)

Sweet jumping spider :clap: How is such an adult female big?


----------

